# Blyxa emersed?



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

Can it be done?


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

blyxa can not be grown emersed. i killed some to find out. but plant finder says as much and would have been easier then me killing it.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It cannot be done, at least not with any of the species we grow.


----------



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

Thank you all for your replies. They will save me time, heartache and money!


----------



## Brendan Redler (Jun 1, 2008)

I'll confirm that f-up.


----------

